# How to Group Text?



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Can anybody tell me how to do Group Texting from my Thunderbolt?

I used to think that that was something only the iPhone can do, but I learned this week that a friend with a stock Rezound can do it, too.

To be clear on what I mean and don't mean:

I want to send a message to a group of people and, when any of them replies, it goes to everybody in the group.

In TB Messages, I can put multiple recipients on a message, but when I send it, it sends separate individual copies of the message to each recipient. So, if anybody replies, it only comes to me.

The TB Messages app has an option to send to a Group, but it's not the same thing. It just lets me pick a Group that's defined in my People app and then it sends my message to each individual in the group. So, if anybody replies, it only comes to me.

When somebody with an iPhone or a Rezound sends to a group that I'm part of, I can do Menu/More/Reply All to reply to everybody that was in the group, but my message still gets sent as individual messages to each person in the group. So, if anybody replies to my message, it only comes to me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

ps. if it matters, I'm running BAMF Forever Cubed 1.10.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmm, that could explain why my sister sent a text the other day (I presume she sent it to multiple people) and I got a couple replies from people I don't know (responding to her, of course).

I've sent texts to multiple people and it remains as (1) text or conversation but replies only go to me (and don't fall under the original sent-message conversation).


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

not sure about using a system app for this, but i have been using Groupme (uses data connection) to group chat with my buddies.
i have 1 group with about 8 people in it, i send a message, everyone gets it, and if anyone replies, everyone gets it. everyone has to be using the app though which is the only down-fall. it is just like a chat site but only for that group. Very well put together app, smooth, bug free from what i can tell, easy to use, and best of all, its FREE!!!

other than that, i have no clue


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I posted the question on AndroidCentral and now have an answer.

If you send MMS messages, you can specify multiple recipients and it will go out as a group message. Thus, anybody who does a Reply All (which iPhone does by default) will have their message go to you and everybody else you sent the first message to.

If you send SMS, the message will go out once per recipient.

To force your TB to send an MMS, you can either attach a picture or hit Menu/Add Subject and then put something in for the subject. Even a space will work.

Now I just need to find a replacement messaging client that makes this easier. With the TB, when I send the MMS to a group, the outgoing message shows under a thread for all the recipients. But, responses from any recipient show under just that individual's thread. And then, of course, I still have to remember to do Menu/More/Reply All and Menu/Add Subject when I send a response, if I still want it to go to the original group.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That's probably exactly what happened in the scenario I described above. My sister sent a picture (from Disney in FL). I presume the (2) that I got responses from use an iPhone.

On Handcent, I've never seen a "Reply to all" option. I presume HTC's stock SMS doesn't have that either.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Lookup a service called GrouMe. It does exactly what you want, and if you'd prefer you can use it through their official app for a bit more polished experience. It's all free, aside from standard texting charges). Enjoy









All the best,

-HG


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That app was mentioned above. Problem is, everyone else has to be using it....


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

hall said:


> On Handcent, I've never seen a "Reply to all" option. I presume HTC's stock SMS doesn't have that either.


Yes, the stock HTC client does have Reply All. Using the stock client, you CAN do group conversations, as described above. The problem is that they are just really hard to follow because the messages you send show in a thread under the combined names of everybody you send to, but the responses show under that individual's thread.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

And, no, groupme is not an option. Why would my iPhone friends install yet another app to do something their phone can already do? They're not going to do it just to make it easier for me to group text them.

What I really need is for somebody to figure out how to pull the Messages app off a Rezound and get it to work on the TB.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

You don't need the groupme app to use its service. It can run through standard texting. That's how I started using it.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

It's all moot. I just found the Verizon finally released Verizon Messages in the Android Market. It does EXACTLY what I was looking for. And it even also includes the ability to sync your SMS/MMS with a tablet.

https://market.android.com/details?...DEsImNvbS52ZXJpem9uLm1lc3NhZ2luZy52em1zZ3MiXQ..


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That's been available for a while

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I have been searching for this for awhile now myself. So far the VZW app is god awful in just about every other way, groupme somehow lets everyone know you are using it, which not everyone appreciates, and to be honest I do not like using several apps to do the job of one.

If the rezound MMS does this stock, that seems like the best answer, but what is required to make it work on other roms?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> If the rezound MMS does this stock, that seems like the best answer, but what is required to make it work on other roms?


 Simplest thing to try is simply pull it from a Rezound ROM, backup your existing one, and dump the Rezound one in it's place. If it doesn't work, it may be something that can be worked around and made to work.... If not, just remove it and restore your original one. No harm will be done.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Not likely that ^^ will work. I didn't realize the Rezound ran Sense 3.5. Thought it was just 3.0.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Yep, and yep, tried it and learned the same


----------

